# [HELP] How to manually set Headphone Impedance Sensing in Realtek Audio Console.



## masterwizard43 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi, Guys 
I am having a problem with Realtek audio console (UWP). It wrongly detecting My headphone's Impedance. Which causing sound problems. 
I am currently using Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2, And don't know why my motherboard is unable to properly get the headphone's impedance.  

is there any way of manually setting the impedance so that the output signal can get amped?










Why do I think the impedance causing the sound issue? 
I tried uninstalling/installing the Realtek audio drivers, Right after reinstalling the driver, the audio output is pretty good, and it drives my  Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 pretty good. 
But after reboot, from next time I boot my computer, the audio output volume&sound quality dropping significantly, for example, to get the same volume level I was getting at 40% before now, it is taking 75-80% volume to reach.

I tried using other modded Realtek Drivers/OLD drivers. And unfortunately, it making the headset worse.

Note: I am using Equalizer APO to fill the empty channels of  Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2

The Hardware I am using: 
Motherboard: MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC
CPU: 2700X
GPU: RTX 2060 6GB
Headset: Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 27, 2020)

Doesn't the Audio control unit act as an amplifier?


----------



## masterwizard43 (Jun 27, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Doesn't the Audio control unit act as an amplifier?



There is no separate audio control unit, I have connected 
Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 headset to onboard audio output.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 27, 2020)

(To the furthest of my knowledge) Usually the onboard output is similar as a line out when used in 5.1/7.1 mode. A separate amplifier should give proper power to drive any real device.
And high impedance modes are for stereo headphones.
Your device drivers are 32 Ohms; the Razer website indicates. Usually high impedance is above 150 Ohms.
Edit: Have you followed the instructions of this page?
https://support.razer.com/articles/1530294691


----------



## masterwizard43 (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, Then why is the output volume decreasing after the system reboots then?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 27, 2020)

Are you using the PC volume control?
Is so, don't. Put the PC volume to the max and use the Audio control unit to control the volume.


----------



## masterwizard43 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just tried, The audio quality seems 100% same in either way


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 27, 2020)

So you are using the max volume on the PC and on the Audio control unit and you feel its still too low, right?


----------



## masterwizard43 (Jun 27, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> So you are using the max volume on the PC and on the Audio control unit and you feel it's still too low, right?



After listening to it for a bit, When I set the volume on pc 100% and lower the volume from the control box, In bass-heavy songs other frequency getting slightly lower when the "Bits" are happening.
But it is less noticeable when I make the volume 100% from the controller and control the volume from the PC.



CityCultivator said:


> So you are using the max volume on the PC and on the Audio control unit and you feel its still too low, right?


In other words right.


----------

